
Why the centre cannot hold in America, Europe, and psychology - samsolomon
http://heterodoxacademy.org/2016/08/09/why-the-centre-cannot-hold/
======
PaulHoule
see
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Legitimation_crisis](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Legitimation_crisis)

